# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Caça submarina

## Filipe Silva

Boas, ninguém faz caça submarina?

Aqui para a linha ou até mesmo ali para as curvas ( sesimbra, porto covo,etc...)



 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas companheiro
No domingo vamos mulhar o bum bum na parede :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Filipe,

Aqui está um que não cabe dentro do fato de mergulho mas ainda apanha chocos à chapada. :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  .

Acreditem  ou não, a semana passada apanhei um polvo com 4 kgs com um pequeno e velho saca polvos e um linguado à mão. :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Para os menos crentes ainda lhes posso mostrar o estado da minha mão porque as feridas ainda não sararam.

Também tenho testemunhas. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Desculpem lá esta minha conversa mas tinha necessidade em compartilhar este feito.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

Grande João :Palmas:  

Isso faz-me lembrar os meus velhos tempos de estudante quando, por falta de "money", também pescávamos polvos ã mão nas praias Norte em Viana e principalmente em Carreço, e depois procurava-mos vende-los aos restaurantes que por vezes até compravam. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Bons velhos tempos. Ai que saudades ai ai :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Silva

boas, 


# Marcos Cavaleiro, como o teu ficou um pouco negro domingo não fui caçar , tu sempre fostes? já caças bem? 


# João Castelo, hm hm estou a ver que tb temos um grande pescador / caçador, enfim nunca pesquei assim...  :Coradoeolhos:  


Abrs  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
A mare nao tava boa, mar tava todo xujo, acabamos por ir apanhar nassarios :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

vá,vá nao te queixes que ainda arranjamos muitos .
temos que combinar um dia para irmos um grupo ( fazer um torneio )
mas o joao castelo nao pode ir  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  éra uma prova deslial ,enquanto eu me equipava ele andava ao estálo e a palmada a encher o saco e ganhava logo aquilo

----------


## João Castelo

Eu também quero ir  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Se voces se portarem bem ainda explico como é que se apanham uns polvos e chocos à chapada  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Não digam nada a ninguém mas hoje já apanhei dois bons polvos.

Quando quiserem uma brincadeira alinho e acho que se poderia incluir  a familia.

Se quiserem lá para os lados de Sesimbra é só saber quantos são que arranjo um restaurante de confiança para um almoço/ lanche de marisco.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

Fogo, isso é que é mãozinhas!
Tão mas esse dois que apanhastes foram há chapada também?

Que pena, se tinhas dito mais cedo ainda aparecia ai e ensinavas a dar chapadas nos polvos !  :Coradoeolhos:  

Bem agora a sério , vê se quando fores outra vez se avisas mais cedo!
Tb gostava de tentar dessa técnica...



Grd abraço e bom arroz de polvo! 



 :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Filipe,

Nãaaoo.

As chapadas é só nos chocos.Nos polvos não consigo. Dou-lhe é com o saca - polvos no meio dos olhos que eles nem sabem onde é que estão  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

No final deste mês começa a santola. Está vazia mas dá para chupar.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Rui da Silva

> vá,vá nao te queixes que ainda arranjamos muitos .
> temos que combinar um dia para irmos um grupo ( fazer um torneio )
> mas o joao castelo nao pode ir    éra uma prova deslial ,enquanto eu me equipava ele andava ao estálo e a palmada a encher o saco e ganhava logo aquilo


e tava eu todo guloso que me ia iniciar no mergulho...mas os nassarios ja não foi mau..temos que combinar outra caçada, para ver se dou uso ao fato..

----------


## Cesar Pinto

joao inclui ai mais dois adultos e uma criança para esse almoço e essa caça.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Tão, parece-me bem!
Uma caçada, uma apanha ou umas chapadas....

Agora temos que combinar ai um dia!


 :Admirado:

----------


## Ana Massa

loooooooool! a mim ensinaram-me a matar os polvos à dentada no meio dos olhos mas... preferi juntar $ pa uma fakita de bico, né por nada mas eu nunca fui grande apreciadora de sushi  :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> loooooooool! a mim ensinaram-me a matar os polvos à dentada no meio dos olhos mas... preferi juntar $ pa uma fakita de bico, né por nada mas eu nunca fui grande apreciadora de sushi



looooooool, pois mas isso não os mata! eles ficam mais calminhos... isso de dentada inda o comias td... fogo!  :yb665:  

pois há facada é melhor!

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao há nada melhor que virar a cabeça ao contrario,simples,rapido e eficaz
é como dobrar meias :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ana Massa

> nao há nada melhor que virar a cabeça ao contrario,simples,rapido e eficaz
> é como dobrar meias


ah poizé! era bunito se resultasse! mas nah sei s é do mau feitio dos mikaelenses mas os polvos daki nah s parecem importar nd d ter a cabeça às avessas...  :SbLangue17:

----------


## João Castelo

Desculpem ter andado fugido mas andei a apanhar polvos  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Mas até estou assustado. A Ana ainda é mais perigosa que eu . :yb624:   :yb624:      Dá cabo dos bichos à dentada .  :yb624:   :yb624:  (  conversa de pescadoras )

César, vamos fazer uma combinação. Eu vou apanhar alguns polvos e vou-te entregá-los . Quando aí for, levo as minhas meias  para tu as dobrares  , ok? Negócio feito  ?  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

João qualquer dia assim que entrares dentro de agua, a fauna foge toda com medo de levar umas lambadas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :tutasla:   desculpa n ter dito nada mas o fds foi agreste.

----------


## JoaoSousa

Venho só alertar para a interdição de caça submarina desde setúbal até á praia da FOZ (MECO) ...e para o facto de que para ir apanhar uns polvos é obrigatório uma licença (80 ano ou 10 1 mês) para quem não sabe...a multa são 600 e apreensão de material...por isso não facilitem...
Boas caçadas...

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Obrigado pela tua informação. Não sabia com rigor qual o valor das actuais multas mas sabia que eram com expressão.  600.00 ? Poxa.

Pelo sim pelo não já não caço em Sesimbra há dois anos.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Luis Rosa

Infelizmente apanhamos com isso. Por culpa de outros agora paga-se um balúrdio! Vamos ver. Eu tenho a de 40€ regional. Dá para os gastos.

Se tudo correr bem ainda vou apanhar uns peixitos ali a parede! Ainda não conheço bem a zona, vamos lá ver!

Cumps

----------


## JoaoSousa

Cuidado pois na linha de cascais também á zonas de interdição... praia das avencas e praia ao lado de S.pedro por baixo da discoteca scala ...pelo menos sei que são interditas !

----------


## Cesar Pinto

é desde a praia da parede eté ao bico de sao pedro
chamam-lhe zone de defeso ou reserva

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Em relação ao polvos.....

Se lhe virarem a cabeça e arrancarem o miolo (entranhas) não á nenhum que chateie muito. 

O que eu faço é depois de o tirar do buraco enfio a mao no interior da cabeça seguro o que se encontra lá dentro e com a outra mao viro a cabeça ao contrario. depois disso só paro de puxar quando tiver o interior da cabeça numa mao e o polvo na outra.

Ficam logo quietinhos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> é desde a praia da parede eté ao bico de sao pedro
> chamam-lhe zone de defeso ou reserva


Boas, ainda é antes da praia de carcavelos!
É desde a praia da Torre ( onde esta aquele forte da marinha ) até são Pedro! 

esse gajus estão sempre a iventar... :Coradoeolhos:  


xuPistAs...  :SbClown:

----------

